

5 + (-sqrt(1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))*cos(30*((1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))) - sajithdilshan
http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=5+%2B+%28-sqrt%281-x^2-%28y-abs%28x%29%29^2%29%29*cos%2830*%28%281-x^2-%28y-abs%28x%29%29^2%29%29%29%2C+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1.5%2C+z+is+from+1+to+6&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

======
krelian
I'm going to be the ambassador for the embarrassed math illiterate among us
and ask: what's the process for coming up with a function who's graph is a
specific image?

~~~
brazzy
One possible process for this particular one:

I want to draw a heart symbol. It's symmetric, so I can compose of two
identical by mirrored halves. So I need a function that looks like half a
heart. Hey, that kind of looks like a parable sliced off just _so_...

After that, it's pretty straightforward mechanical work and a little
inspiration to give the whole thing volume by overlaying a sine wave with it.

------
nhebb
If this were an extremetech.com article, the headline would be, "Scientists
Discover The Formula For Love".

------
darien
If anyone would like to see more functions, I've been updating a list of
awesome ones to try here: [http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-demo-google-
search-3d-gra...](http://www.webgl.com/2012/03/webgl-demo-google-
search-3d-graph/)

~~~
pooriaazimi
Hi,

I think you should link back to HN (that is, if you used any of the equations
from HN, not from somewhere else). :)

------
sajithdilshan
If you get a message saying WebGL isn't supported in chrome go to
chrome://flags/ and enable 'Override software rendering list' and relaunch
chrome.

------
samrat
Wow. I didn't know Google drew graphs too; does this feature come with an API?
That would be cool.

------
est
dup

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3778633>

~~~
scoot
This isn't about google's new graphing ability, it's about the function _5 +
(-sqrt(1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2))_ cos(30 _((1-x^2-(y-abs(x))^2)))_ and the graph
this function produces.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Check the 10th link in that comment... It's exactly what this post draws!

------
bprater
Awwwww.

------
v33ra
♥

